# [SOLVED] How to adjust opacity in Flash?



## Blade_Jones

Simple question: how do you adjust opacity of text, images, objects?


----------



## jamiemac2005

*Re: How to adjust opacity in Flash?*

Hey, there's a few ways...

The first way is used when you want to change the opacity somewhere later on in the movie, or want to change the opacity through actionscript:
1) Convert the object to a symbol(Select it, press F8)
2) In the "Color Effect" panel, change the style from "None" to alpha, and drag the bar to what percentage opacity you want.
(This will differ depending on what version of flash you have, if you can't find the panel then somewhere in the properties panel there will be a drop-down box that says "None" and has "Alpha" within it. In CS4 it's called the "Color Effect" panel)

The second way is for if you don't want to change the opacity later on in the flash movie. But want it to remain at a fixed transparency throughout.
1) Select the object
2) In the properties panel find the color selector (Fill/stroke, whichever you want to make transparent) and click on it(As if you were going to change the color).
3) In the top right hand corner of the swatches panel that pops up there's a field for "Alpha", change it's value and that will set the transparency from the color of the object.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

